# Cheapest place for mud tires??



## SlurpJ (Oct 16, 2010)

Shoppin around for some new tires for my Prairie 360, I'm thinking 27" I would love a set of silverbacks but they seem to be out of my price range unless someone here knows where I can get them dirt cheap?! So I'm just lookin for the cheapest places to get tires, not sure what I want something aggressive what does everyone here think?


----------



## SlurpJ (Oct 16, 2010)

How about interco swamplites? Price is about what I'm looking to spend. Are they any good?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

They are good tires...so are the Zilla's. Not mudzilla's, just the Zilla's.


----------



## Hondaex (Oct 9, 2010)

check out Chaparral-racing they where cheaper then any on Ebay for the Zillas


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I sent you a PM as well...!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

www.Mudthrowers.com is a sponsor here... they have good prices... And if you do quite a bit of MUD riding, you don't want Swamplites... they suck in the mud... and also if you do any deep water riding, they just don't have any paddle action... I've seen Mudlites and Zillas perform WAY better than the swamplites... What I did was just keep looking around on different forums until I found some good tires used for sale.. I paid $350 for my Backs almost like new... only paid $300 for my Executioners also in great condition...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

gpinjason said:


> www.Mudthrowers.com is a sponsor here... they have good prices... And if you do quite a bit of MUD riding, you don't want Swamplites... they suck in the mud... and also if you do any deep water riding, they just don't have any paddle action... I've seen Mudlites and Zillas perform WAY better than the swamplites... What I did was just keep looking around on different forums until I found some good tires used for sale.. I paid $350 for my Backs almost like new... only paid $300 for my Executioners also in great condition...


Agreed :agreed:


----------



## SlurpJ (Oct 16, 2010)

Chaparral has the best prices I've seen so far. Anyone think of anywhere cheaper or is that the best I'm gonna get?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

SlurpJ said:


> Chaparral has the best prices I've seen so far. Anyone think of anywhere cheaper or is that the best I'm gonna get?


Did you call mudthrowers? Their origional price might be higher, but when you add in the other guy's shipping, MT's is usually cheaper. Shipping is already figured in their prices... no need to add anything to it. Your total is your total.


----------



## Hondaex (Oct 9, 2010)

SlurpJ said:


> Chaparral has the best prices I've seen so far. Anyone think of anywhere cheaper or is that the best I'm gonna get?


 
That is where I was going to buy great prices 
Thay also have some great prices on OEM parts aswell

Call or Email Mud Throwers thay matched them and as a site sponsor they are getting my money


----------



## SlurpJ (Oct 16, 2010)

Well I'm looking at either mudzilla from chaparral or mud *****es from mudthrowers. Which is a better tire and why? I'll be using them 50/50 mudding and the other half will be farm type use.


----------



## swampready (Aug 29, 2010)

If you got to have one of them go with mud*****es for 50/50. But Zillas are better than both. And you can't beat mud-throwers customer service.


----------

